# Devices to enable communication Between 2 Riders



## Mini58 (4 Feb 2018)

hi people: does anyone know of or indeed use a communication device so that 2 riders can talk to each other as they cycle along? 

Many thanks. 

Alan


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Feb 2018)

Talk loudly?

Being serious, I had one years ago when I had a motorcycle and Mrs SJ rode pillion. I found it very distracting and junked it after one ride, apart from the wind noise it is like having a phone conversation while riding or driving and your concentration goes. I would only consider one now if it was on a strict understanding that it would only be used for short instructions like "Next left", or "Stop here".


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2018)

PMR446 walkie talkies and VOX headsets?


----------



## voyager (4 Feb 2018)

We have used hand held walkie talkies on one of our zombie fests , worked as well as could be expected but not good despite range quoted at 3km 1000meters was difficult and 500 m in built up areas , never used them again 

A coupe of friends used motorcycle ones , they found they works but our group never bothered , we have mobiles .


----------



## Katherine (4 Feb 2018)

Bluetooth on your smartphone and earphone with a microphone?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2018)

Voicebox and ears. If you need anything else you are not really riding together. Just have rules of waiting at top of hills or turns if you have left one or the other behind.


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2018)

Mostly we just talk. If we need to communicate over greater distances, we have bells and then if out of earshot, mobile phones.


----------



## Specialeyes (4 Feb 2018)

I umpire hockey matches in between cycling and we use 'BT Interphone' radios and either 'Jabra Wave Corded' earpieces (which are discontinued but easily the best and obtainable on eBay from the States for about a tenner) or the supplied secret-service-style eartubes. They're open-mic (i.e. always on) and designed for motorbike tuition. You can pair up to 6 radios and even your phone, but we just use them in pairs for umpiring. Their range is pretty decent too - I'd say getting on for 800m-1km with a clear line-of-sight.

Google BT Interphone and Jabra Wave Corded and you'll see you can get set up for about £80.
More info here: http://www.mci2.co.uk/docs.html


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2018)




----------



## Mini58 (5 Feb 2018)

Many thanks everyone really helpful. String and cups look like the solution to me. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

Heliograph.


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> I umpire hockey matches [...] Their range is pretty decent too - I'd say getting on for 800m-1km with a clear line-of-sight.


Hockey pitches are bigger than I remember.


----------



## Mini58 (5 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Heliograph.



Drago mate: you obviously don’t live in Bedford - no sun

P.s. progress I now know how to work the reply button


----------



## Time Waster (5 Feb 2018)

There is a make of helmet with bone conduction headphones built in. It's BT to your phone and iirc has walkie talkie to the wearers of other, similar helmets. Microphone is mounted in the front of the helmet out if the wind.


----------



## Specialeyes (5 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Hockey pitches are bigger than I remember.


It's not the size of the pitch, it's the fact that you can still hear your colleague when he's at the far end of the car park or in the loo and has forgotten to unplug! DAMHIKT  We used the radios on a London-Paris ride too, which is where the distance comes from.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2018)

Have not used them when cycling, but, we have helmet mounted Bluetooth communications "gadgets" (bought off eBay, of course) to use when riding motorcycle. They work well on the motorcycle, see no reason why they would not work on a bicycle. As someone mentioned above, wind-noise can be a problem, but, I use it my advantage, it is a good excuse for claiming I did not hear, if it is something I do not not wish to hear


----------



## Mini58 (5 Feb 2018)

Many thanks for all your replies much appreciated


----------



## Mini58 (6 Feb 2018)

Hi People: we have decided to go for a Terrano - X communication device - delivered tomorrow.

Hey hum carried away with excitement - I will give a update after a month or two.


----------



## Mini58 (18 Feb 2018)

We just tried out the Terrano X device: bit of a pain to put together and to get paired up - the man on YouTube makes it look so easy........

However once working they were great: it was only just up and down the cycle path at the moment but they did exactly what we wanted them to do - wind noise was not a problem so far so good.


----------



## bobcolover (5 Mar 2018)

you can use these ; i have one but havent linked up with anyone else
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...NPnRIJb2IdZdFsoM5shp7X3bVrsXv3fxoCx10QAvD_BwE


----------



## Mini58 (5 Mar 2018)

bobcolover said:


> you can use these ; i have one but havent linked up with anyone else
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...NPnRIJb2IdZdFsoM5shp7X3bVrsXv3fxoCx10QAvD_BwE


Many thanks Bob we went with the Terrano x worked fine not been out with it since the first time of use. Cheers Alan


----------



## Mini58 (25 Mar 2018)

Been out with the Terrano X again: as a device they work great. Only problem again is getting the device paired up in the first place 5 attempts to do so. But hey once paired up worked fine.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2018)

My brother and endearing sister-in-law have bike to bike communication.

Which suits them, but is irritating on the rare occasions I ride with them.

If I am in the middle of our line of three, I hear half a conversation, or one of them says something and I don't know if they are talking to me or each other.

If we spread out, they decide things - stops, route changes - then present them to me, which causes confusion because I assume they've been too far apart to check with each other.

Happily on our last ride their batteries conked out after 80 miles, so I got some peace for the last 20 or so of the century.


----------



## Mini58 (25 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> My brother and endearing sister-in-law have bike to bike communication.
> 
> Which suits them, but is irritating on the rare occasions I ride with them.
> 
> ...


Pale Rider: I am sure you could buy a similar device and log in as a 3 way


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2018)

Or he could just speak to them.


----------



## Mini58 (25 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Or he could just speak to them.


Mmmm maybe it is just me but........is that an option?


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2018)

Apparently so. Very popular up until 1996.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2018)

Mini58 said:


> Pale Rider: I am sure you could buy a similar device and log in as a 3 way



I could, but I would rather not.

There are worse things, but it is irritating in the same way a loud mobile phone user in a restaurant or on a train is irritating.


----------



## Mini58 (26 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I could, but I would rather not.
> 
> There are worse things, but it is irritating in the same way a loud mobile phone user in a restaurant or on a train is irritating.


I could not agree more about the mobile phone thing.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (2 Apr 2018)

Welcome to my world. I am deaf in one ear, limited hearing in the other. I regularly ride with two others, them on their upwrongs. If I am at the rear I can hear nothing of the conversation, if at the front then about 75%. Thought about a communication device but afraid it would be worse as one of the two would deafen me with her wheezing!


----------

